# Before pic only.....



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Here's a cool before pic. Will start the house in a month or so just powerwashed it last week..still trying to get the color scheme right... dark blue body with a soft bone creme for trim...darker accent in the top porch area..with a lighter blue / grey on the decks and ceilings. Maybe a maroon door. Lots of wood to replace also.

DSCF0016.jpg

DSCF0020.jpg


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats right up your alley.:thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

That's a nasty looking one. BTW, how long ago did the crack heads abandon it :jester:


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

Definitely a cool project. Looking forward to seeing the finish shots of this one. I hope new porch railing and spindles is included in the wood to be replaced list, if not, upsell! :thumbup:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Mantis said:


> I hope new porch railing and spindles is included in the wood to be replaced list :thumbup:


:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2: Mr Obvious.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

timhag said:


> :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2: Mr Obvious.


What?? You know better than that! Nothing is ever obvious when it comes to painting to customer specs, man! I'm sure you have stories of cheap home owners or flippers telling you just to just "paint it like it is".


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Mantis said:


> What?? You know better than that! Nothing is ever obvious when it comes to painting to customer specs, man! I'm sure you have stories of cheap home owners or flippers telling you just to just "paint it like it is".


I hear ya brother. I was just observing the photos and the statement. Brother K said there were lots of wood to replace. I don't know bout you.


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Not a flip, going to be a lawyers office..on main street. The customer wants it to look amazing. I won't do blow and go flips in a highly visible area, too many people watching. I'm struggling with the railings, customer wants to keep it simple , trying to explain the importance of detail.

Rep met me there last week. It has been on the market for years. The previous H.O just sprayed it with a coat on Behr stain. Lots of Aligated 
oil under the porch. Am going to use oil primer (rusted nails and many knots) and two coats latex.

I love diamonds in the ruff.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Coulld be a nice little showcase. Hope they landscape to. The place has obviously be neglected for a long time.

Can I ask which town?


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

oxford ma. very close to downtown main st.


----------



## fungku (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm sure it could look very amazing. Especially if they get landscaping done.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Kelly Painting said:


> oxford ma. very close to downtown main st.



Ah yes, right up the road from

Lake Chargoggagoggmanchauggagoggchaubunagungamaugg 

(and that, folks, is the REAL name of the lake. Although a shorter version of Lake Chaubunagungamaug is used for us pale faces)

Nice little town.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

daArch said:


> Ah yes, right up the road from
> 
> Lake Chargoggagoggmanchauggagoggchaubunagungamaugg
> 
> ...


Sitting here trying to figure out how to pronounce that damn name.


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes, I'm actually typing at the moment from a mile away from the lake.
My office is also 1/4 mile from the famous Fuzzy Grape strip joint, now the 
famous Mario's (providence R,I club) I could actually walk.

Eat your hearts out guys.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

timhag said:


> Sitting here trying to figure out how to pronounce that damn name.



Pronoucing it has become a great party game 'round theze parts. 

I don' even try. By the time the the subject comes up, I can barely say "Another Jim Beam please"


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

daArch said:


> Pronoucing it has become a great party game 'round theze parts.
> 
> I don' even try. By the time the the subject comes up, I can barely say "Another Jim Beam please"


That would be pronounced anotherjimbeamplease....right?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

timhag said:


> That would be pronounced anotherjimbeamplease....right?


either that or...


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

daArch said:


> either that or...


Hey man where do you get your cool faces?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Hey man where do you get your cool faces?


I've collected them and put them in a special folder on my website. When I want the right one, I link it.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Hey man where do you get your cool faces?


I think some guy used that same line on me at a bar one night...


----------

